

Apple extends AT&T's iPhone contract until 2011 due to cheap iPad data plan - anderzole
http://www.edibleapple.com/apple-extended-atts-iphone-contract-until-2011-in-exchange-for-cheap-ipad-3g-data-plan/

======
lutorm
To put those data plans in perspective, I was just looking to see if my
prepaid account with Telia in Sweden still was active, and I learned:

Data on prepaid accounts: 100MB/week at up to 6Mbit/s for ~$4.

Data on subscription account:

500MB/month at same speed, $10. (if you go over, you're throttled, but no
extra charge)

5GB/month at same speed including WiFi hotspot access, $30.

So it looks like for heavy data use, it's about the same as the ipad plan.
Prepaid, though, you can only get on AT&T in the US and then it's $20/100MB.

------
BigZaphod
Apple is strong-arming AT&T, IMO. They've basically backed AT&T into a corner
by being responsible for pretty much all of AT&Ts growth over the last few
years and AT&T must be all too painfully aware of that. The iPhone continues
to dominate in spite of AT&T and that has the other carriers' attention and
they're trying hard to step up their game with non-iPhone options. That much
is good for everyone else, at least.

------
sr3d
$30 for 3G access and that's cheap? It's out right ridiculously expensive! It
should be half of that, $15 or so and we're talking about a massive game
changing for both the demand for iPhone and iPad running on AT&T network.
Seriously, I don't want to pay another $30 to get my iPad on 3G, on top of the
$30 for the data access plan for my iPhone.

------
allesnik
Dammit. The iPhone is great, AT&T isn't. I was really hoping to pick up the
new iPhone and switch to Verizon this summer

------
protomyth
I am really curious who has problems with AT&T coverage and who doesn't. In MN
it is fine, ND is iffy but actually getting better (they don't offer the
iPhone in ND), and SD seems to be good.

~~~
BigZaphod
Do you get much 3G in Minnesota? I'm in Iowa and there's only 3 cities (I
think) in the whole state with any 3G coverage. Naturally, of course, I do not
live in one of those cities... :)

~~~
protomyth
Around the Twin Cities and down the highways. Can't really speak for other
parts.

